# Big W 60L sodastream gas bottles.



## Lakey (5/6/14)

Went down to bigW yesterday to get a sodastream bottle saw the price on the tag was $47, took the bottle to the register and scanned at $17!! I thought this was too good to be true I went back and bought another one before they fixed the price. Last night I thought I would check the online price and it says $17, so anyone looking for a cheap sodastream gas bottle jump on this special while it lasts.


----------



## sp0rk (5/6/14)

Back to $47 on the website
https://www.bigw.com.au/home-garden/kitchen/soda-stream/bpnBIGW_0000000296615/sodastream-60-litre-spare-gas-cylinder


----------



## Batz (5/6/14)

If they scan the bottle, you only pay the refill price. If the box is scanned it will be $47.00. Just lose the box on the way to the check-out, I mean who wants a dumb box anyway??


----------



## Parks (5/6/14)

Damn it! I was looking at those and thinking they should fix the description as I assumed it was actually the refill price.

BigW MacArthur didn't have any new ones otherwise I would have grabbed one.


----------



## shaunous (5/6/14)

This is one of them 'to good to be true' email notifications :angry:


----------



## Lakey (5/6/14)

sorry to get your hopes up i thought it might have been a mistake but then i saw it on their website i thought it must be a sale.


----------



## woodwormm (6/6/14)

Batz said:


> If they scan the bottle, you only pay the refill price. If the box is scanned it will be $47.00. Just lose the box on the way to the check-out, I mean who wants a dumb box anyway??


pick the greenest looking check out chick away from the service desk and no dramas...


----------



## Truman42 (6/6/14)

Or just go through self serve.


----------

